# Reset und Start oder nur Start???



## blimaa (21 August 2013)

Hi
Ist Sollsituation:
Unter ein 2 Achsportal (X und Z- Achse) stellt ein Arbeiter ein Palette. Danach tritt der Arbeiter vor den Sicherheitslichtvorhang (Auserhalb des Schutzzauns) und drückt Start. Das Portal stapelt danach die Palette mit Kisten voll. Danach soll die Anlage anhalten und dem Arbeiter signalisieren, dass die Anlage angehaltet hat und er die volle Palette durch eine leere ersetzen kann. 

Nun zur Frage:
Da der Arbeiter die Sicherheitslichtschranke hintertreten kann, muss er danach zum wieder starten, "Restet"und danach "Start" oder reicht nur "Start" drücken?
Kann ich zum Beispiel mit einem FlexiSoft von Sick dies so programmieren, dass wenn die Maschine angehaltet hat, ich ein Eingang von der SPS aus am Flexisoft schalten kann und damt die Sicheren Eingängen an den Servodrive abschalten. Danach soll der Arbeiter wieder Start drücken können, die Sichereren Eingängen der Servodrive werden wieder bestromt und das Portal arbeitet wieder. Die Frage bezieht sich nur auf einen normalen Ablauf, also nur ein Unterbrechen des Lichtvorhangs, wenn die Maschine stillsteht und dies auch am Flexisoft gemeldet wurde (Sicheren Eingänge der Servodrive abgeschaltet).
Also das ich das Flexisoft so kann programmieren ist mir klar, nur ist die Frage aber ist das auch erlaubt, ohne zuerst "reset" zu drücken die Maschine zu straten?

Die Portalzelle ist klein und man kann sie komplett einsehen von der Starttaste her.

Ich hoffe mal, man versteht meine Frage 
Gruss blimaa


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 August 2013)

Hallo,
soweit ich dich verstanden habe folgendes dazu :
- Wenn du den Lichtvorhang durchbrichst sollte die Servo-Achse sich nicht mehr bewegen können. Das kannst du aber auch ohne Abschaltung des Antriebs dadurch erreichen, dass der Servo auf einen sicheren Schalter gefahren wird und dieser quasi ODER da sein muss. Endweder der Schalter oder der Lichtvorhang nicht. Würde die Achse unkontrolliert ihre Position verlassen käme es dann zur Abschaltung derselben.
- Wenn du deinen Lichtvorhang sogar hintertreten kannst, er ist also dann wieder frei, wenn du im Fahrbereich der Achsen bist, dann gibt es hier nur die speichernde Variante. Diese müßte einen sicheren Merker setzen bei Durchbrechen des LV und du müßtest diesen Merker auch mit einem sicher abgefragten Taster wieder resetten. Die Funktion wäre hier dann "Sicherheit wieder hergestellt". Der Start des Ablauf-Programms wäre nach meinem Gusto dann ein weiterer Taster, der nicht unbedingt sicher sein müßte wenn die Flexi jede Bewegung der Achsen bei "Sicherheit durchbrochen" verhindern kann.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (21 August 2013)

Aufgrund des möglichen Hintertretens, würde ich hier auch getrennte Tasten vorsehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## blimaa (21 August 2013)

Hi

Also ich denke, ich müsste es so machen:

Maschine läuft --> Maschine fertig--> SPS meldet an Flexisoft "Maschine fertig"--> Flexisoft speichert dies"--> Drive werden sicher abgeschaltet und Arbeiter bekommt grünes Licht zum die Maschine betreten--> Arbeiter durchläuft sicheren LV --> kommt zurück drückt "Reset" --> Drückt "Start" --> Sichere Eingänge bei Drive werden wieder bestromt--> Maschine läuft wieder

Wird der LV unterbrochen, wenn die Maschine läuft --> Not-Stop

Diskussionspunkt war, dass der Arbeiter jedes mal zuerst Reset und danach noch Start drücken muss... Daher kommt meine Fragereien.

Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, Ideen oder Ansätze?
Der erste Ansatz war, dass man mit dem Signal von der SPS "Maschine fertig"  die sicheren Eingänge der Drive via Flexisoft abschalten und durch den Starttaster wieder einschalten. Solange die Drive Eingänge ausgeschalten sind wird der LV "überbrückt" (oops überbrücken im Sicherheit und Normen thread )  Durch den Startbutton werden die Drive wieder scharfgeschalten und das Flexisoft gibt den start weiter an die SPS wenn der Sicherheits Kreis normal arbeitet
Aber irgend wie passt mir das noch nicht so richtig...

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 August 2013)

Hallo,
ich sehe das so :
Wenn du deinen Ablauf "normal" abspulst dann steht am Ende davon, dass die Achsen in einer Park-Position stehen. Flexisoft kann das wissen - muss es aber nicht, da das keine sichere Meldung ist.
Du kannst in der Park-Position zusätzlich einen sicheren Schalter anbauen, der das Abschalten der Servo's so lange verhindert, wie der Servo da drauf steht - auch wenn der Lichtvorhang durchbrochen wurde. Das wird z.B. bei Robbi's schon mal ganz gerne so gemacht.
Verzichtest du auf diesen Schalter oder aber der Servo bedindet sich nicht darauf dann bewirkt ein Durchbrechen des LV (egal ob im Ablauf oder nicht) IMMER ein sicheres Abschalten der Servo's.
Ob Not-Stop notwendig ist kann ich so nicht beurteilen. Aufgrund deiner Beschreibung (und wie ich sie verstanden habe) würde ich das aber erstmal nicht aus Not-Aus realisieren.
Aber dafür gäbe es ja eine Gefährdungs-Beurteilung ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## blimaa (22 August 2013)

Hi 

Ja das Portal wäre dann in einer Parkposition (auf die Seite gefahren, damit der Arbeiter nicht unter die Z-Achse stehen muss).
Das mit dem Schalter hört sich auch gut an. Gefährdungs-Beurteilung wird natürlich gemacht.

Vielen dank für die ausführlichen Antworten

Gruss blimaa


----------



## Deltal (23 August 2013)

Ein Taster, welcher zur Rückstellung einer Schutzeinrichtung verwendet wird darf keinen automatischen Start auslösen. Also die Automatik darf nicht direkt wieder anlaufen nachdem die Lichtschranke zurückgesetzt worden ist.

Einen kombinierten "Automatik start" und "Palette aufgelegt" Taster kann ich mir aber vorstellen. Dabei aber immer fein abfragen ob die Automatik auch eingeschaltet worden war.

Übrigens bräuchtest du (warscheinlich) kein Reset, wenn du nicht hinter die Lichtschranke treten kannst. Das kann man z.B. mit einem horizontal angebauten Lichtgitter erreichen..


----------



## Safety (23 August 2013)

Hallo,
Du solltest Dir mal die DGUV Information über Vertikalachsen ansehen und auch dieses  IFA Report 7/2013 Sichere Antriebssteuerungen mit Frequenzumrichtern.
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...laetter/infobl_deutsch/005_vertikalachsen.pdf
Du setzt eine nicht trennende Schutzeinrichtung ein also beachte die DIN EN ISO 13855. Wichtig Du kannst nicht ausschließen das da einer in den Schutzbereich geht, also das wegfahren ist nur bedingt eine Schutzmaßnahme. Ein gehen unter die Achse ist vorhersehbar!
Die MRL schreibt das Dreischrittverfahren vor als erst mal vermeiden dann technische Schutzmaßnahme dann Benutzerinformation bzw. willensabhängige Maßnahmen.
Ich würde Dir einen Sicherheitsgerichteten Servoantrieb mit Bremsenansteuerung SBT empfehen, dann kannst du auch die Bremse testen. Die Komponenten  Safety Servoantrieb in SS2 bzw SOS und die Mechanische Bremse mit SBC und  SBT können ein PLd erfüllen. Wenn es aber  bei Dir PLe werden sollte kommst Du um eine zweite Bremse nicht herum. Diese Bremsen werden dann auch getestet, Stichwort Diagnosedeckungsgrad.

Die Sicherheitsfunktionen sind SS1 mit Bremseneinfall  bei Not-Halt
SS2 und wenn Schutzverletzung Bremseneinfall bei auslösen der AOPD
Spannungsausfall Bremseneinfall
Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion ist in diesen Fall eine Sicherheitsfunktion und wird nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 5.2.2 ausgeführt. Diese Funktion wird bei allen mir bekannten Systemen nur Einkanalig ausgeführt. Achte darauf dass der Taster nicht vom Gefahrenbereich aus erreichbar ist. Wie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben ist der gleichzeitige Start und die manuelle Rückstellfunktion nur unter bestimmten Umständen möglich.
Wichtig ist noch ob nicht eine aktive Personenerkennung erforderlich ist, diese muss die Risikobeurteilung ergeben.
Wenn Du die Lösung Anfahren eines Sicherheitssensors und damit Überwachung der Position machen willst wird das ganze sehr komplex und die Reaktionszeit ist bei Vertikalachsen und Servoantrieben meist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Ralle (25 August 2013)

@Safety

Meist sind ja "nur" Haltebremsen verbaut, muß man da andere Bremsen nutzen, wenn diese auch zum Abbremsen des Systems im Notfall dienen soll?
Was ist mit Hintertreten des LV durch den Bediener und quittieren durch eine zweite Person. Muß man das nicht auch verhindern (ein Quittiertaster oder Schlüsselschalter im Gefahrenbereich, ein zweiter dann am Bedienpult o.ä.)?


----------



## Safety (25 August 2013)

Hallo Ralle,
es kann mit der Haltebremse die am Motor angebaut ist gehen, es ist abzuklären ob die Not-Stopp eigeschafften hat und wenn ja wie oft. Es ist also möglich und wird auch bei einem entsprechenden Risiko gemacht. Die Bremse wird regelmäßig getestet, was bei einer AOPD schon schwierig wird, da es gefahrlos geschehen muss, also bei einer Bremse und möglichen Zugang. Das Ganze ist aber auch abhängig von dem Gefahrenpotenzial. Da ich die beschriebene Maschine nicht kenn ist es schwer mehr dazu zu sagen. 
Die zweite Reset-Taste im Gefahrbereich ist dann notwendig wenn der Gefahrenbereich nicht vollkommen überblickt werden kann. Ist dann eine relativ einfach Lösung aber auch nur wenn man von da nicht in die ganze Maschine laufen kann, ganz besonders bei sehr großen Maschinen, können weitere Maßnahmen wie weitere Aufteilung in Gefahrenbereiche notwendig werden. Also beim Betreten wird ein zweite AOPD scharfgeschaltet die dann ein weiter gehen in die Maschine erkennt und dann alles abschaltet. Natürlich ist das Durchlaufen auch mit Benutzerhinweisen an der Maschine und in der BA also verboten und Gefährlich zu kennzeichnen. 
Das Sicherheitskonzept ist auf einen freien Blick in den Gefahrenbereich ausgelegt, die zweite Person erkennt da ist einer und darf nicht betätigen. Das gleiche hast du ja auch bei Schutztüren in ähnlichere Form.


----------

